# Renault traffic rainbow 1990



## shipley (Jun 23, 2013)

hi there i am after some information on rainbow curtain size for my 1990 holdsworth conversion i am replacing them and the old ones were missing also if anyone has any good ideas on converting the two single beds into one double any info would be grate thank you


----------

